# Round 1- Game 2: Heat @ Celtics (4/20 8:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Tuesday, April 20th, 2010 | 8:00 pm | TV: ESPN/Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]

​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No KG for the Celtics. This is the time for Mike to take advantage of Rasheed and Big baby. That's of course if we actually go to him in this game.

Hopefully JO bounces back from his very bad shooting game. And we also need UD and Dorell to play the way they were playing to the last 3 weeks of the regular season.

And probably most important, none of those idiotic turnovers. 2nd best team in the league all season in turnovers and we have 22 in the most important to this point.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

If Mike can take advantage of his weak counterpart this could propel him to having a very good offensive series. He must be a big contributor in an important road playoff win, it will do wonders for his confidence.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Center Jermaine O'Neal, who was 3 of 14 from the field in Game 1 and scored only eight points, said he watched ``at least two hours'' of video from the game and was up until 5 a.m. Sunday.
> 
> ``My mother, my brother, even some old teammates that I played with in Indiana texted me and said I looked a little quicker than normal, not really being patient on the moves, trying to force the move before the defense cleared out,'' O'Neal said. ``Those are all the things I looked at and I worked on [Sunday]. I worked on spacing, worked on me reading the defense and making moves, so I feel very positive my rhythm will be better.''


Link

Lets hope that's the case, JO. We need his post presence.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Considering the turnovers, the lack of contributions from guys not named Wade, and the massive offensive drought...i actually feel good about our chances. We should be able to curbe some if not all of these problems.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I'd really like to see us go to Beasley mor, espicially when our Half court offense struggles.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I have a good feeling about our offense. Last game we had our best offensive movement of the whole year for the first three quarters then panicked in the 4th and abandoned it. The coaches will crack the whip and force the offense and somehow Beasley or JO will get going.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

We've got to attack, early and often, to get those bigs in foul trouble. Big Baby and Shelden are going to get in foul trouble if we're aggressive. If we get them concerned about protecting the paint, that opens up the outside shooters, and our offense will flow. It can't be just Wade. Arroyo has to create like he did the last month. Wright has to shake his jitters, but I understand the kid has NEVER played a serious role in the playoffs. Haslem will be there, Q will be there, and you just hope that someone out of the JO or Beas crew steps up BIG TIME.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Winning time!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Does Kenny Smith ever pick us to win?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Come on guys, lets win this one!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mike, a 23 foot 2pt jump shot is a low percentage shot...get inside man!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn, 3's...

There ya go Beas


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Come on JO...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Crap


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Not a good start. Need Mike or JO to make some shots.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice pass by JO


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jamaal in.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Magluhhh!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

It would be nice if we stopped missing gimmes around the rim over and over


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Q 33333


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Back -2 - Back threes!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Not playing great, but only down 3.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

It would also be nice if we got some calls


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why does Wade shoot technicals when he's a pretty bad FT shooter?

Explain plz


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm guessing it's his choice. If he is feeling good he shoots, if not he passes it up. We all know Wade has more pull then Spo


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 33333


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Marioooooooooo


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

NICE shot by Mario


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

23-23 after 1

I'll take it after the rough start.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Glad to be all tied after that one.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice to see Mario being aggressive.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice J by UD


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

JO with the facial!

ok maybe not a facial but good enough after his series so far


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Arroyo2JO! and1

That was nice


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JO and 1!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Alright, put Wade back in. No need for him not to be playing 43+ minutes with all these days off in between.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We need JO to start hittin these J's...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

JO is starting at damn near the 3 point line thanks to Perkins


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on JO...


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Damn JO, wide open


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

How was that not a foul on Finley for pushing Wright? Chalmers got called for that same **** against Pierce last game


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Should have had Wade back in. Dont take the gamble of trying to get him an extra minutes rest.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> How was that not a foul on Finley for pushing Wright? Chalmers got called for that same **** against Pierce last game


Dorell didnt flop like Pierce did. Too bad.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JO now 4-22 on the series...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade needs to get selfish.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Celtics play some tough D


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Our spacing is straight up horrible without Beasley in the game. It can't be a coincidence that we literally cant even attempt a good shot right now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We are playing like crap.

JO...man...make a jump shot for ****s sake.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

More rushed shots, more horrible offense


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We havent scored in 7 minutes.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Everybody playing like crap


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We arent rebounding either, getting smashed on the boards.

Big Baby is killing us ffs!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade hesitates to pass to an open Beasley again, causes another terrible possession


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This is embarrassing.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

We need a pick n roll with Wade and Beasley period.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

19-0 run.

Thats the kinda thing that loses games, guys.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JO has killed us. He hits half of his shots and gets the defense to respect him and this is a completely different game.

Because of his struggles, we're now forced to take him out and try to play with a UD/Mike front court. They are too small to play against their front court, even without KG.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I hate to be a broken record but Beasley is the only guy who is getting open right now. They run a pick and roll and the Celtics basically give him the midrange shot. It's smart defense and our only option is to give it to him and hope he makes a couple jumpers. This forced offense is going nowhere.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beas threas


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

If Spo takes Mike out...

Ugh I guess you have to save him for the second half but the way we use him he may as well just play it out and use up his fouls now


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Im not watching - are these foul calls legit?


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

PoetLaureate said:


> I hate to be a broken record but Beasley is the only guy who is getting open right now. They run a pick and roll and the Celtics basically give him the midrange shot. It's smart defense and our only option is to give it to him and hope he makes a couple jumpers. This forced offense is going nowhere.


This is all JO's fault honestly. If he made a few shots inside then the defenders wouldn't be able to just crowd the paint and keep us shooting perimeter shots.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

We cant even make a damn pass!!! wtf


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

damn, Haslem is scared under the basket


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rebounds


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

MB30 said:


> Im not watching - are these foul calls legit?


no they aren't, it's a disgrace


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

JO on Perkins is an utter disaster, I think we can all agree with that. He is now a non-factor in this series offensively because he can't get the post position he would like. I hope Spo recognizes this as well.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Get Mario off the floor with that damn pass


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

If Wade doesn't dominate in the second half were done.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ugly, ugly half. This team looks so lost on offense.

a 10pt 2nd quarter. Lowest scoring quarter in Heat playoff history.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

There's no excuse for going 8 minutes without a point. Not from the players nor the coaching staff.

Pathetic effort. We cant even win the boards.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

We have scored 80 points the last 5 quarters against this team


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Big Baby getting treated like he's MJ with 8 free throws already? WTF? That's twice as many as our whole team...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Mario tries to throw a backdoor pace to Wade behind the three point line. Who does that?

I haven't seen any of these plays all season: Wade Magloire pick and roll and Magloire getting the pass and trying to finish, Q dribbling around and driving for pullups, etc.

I'm not going to complain about the officiating because that's not the reason we're losing, but Beasley is doing the exact same thing to Davis as Davis is doing and he isn't getting free throws but Davis is.

JO has been an embarrassment. That one play where he left Williams twice made me leave the room. How can you lose him once, let alone twice on the same possession?


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

MB30 said:


> Big Baby getting treated like he's MJ with 8 free throws already? WTF? That's twice as many as our whole team...


yes, this and the missed shots are killing us


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hate to keep harping on it but JO has killed us. You cant miss as many open and even point blank shots as he's missed and not have it come back to bite you on the ***.

He has been god awful since coming back from this last injury.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Big Baby's free throws have all come as a result of people biting on his pumpfake right under the rim, all legit calls


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Why did Spo trust him for as long as he did? The guy was drowning. At least give him a breather and save him from himself. Leaving him out there to lead that second unit probably ruined him for the rest of this series and dug us into this ridiculous hole.

We were still leading with 7 minutes to go in the quarter and that's the timepoint when you should normally go back to your starters. It's bull**** like that and bull**** like letting Wade shoot the technical free throw that costs you wins. Don't try and tell me that's not bad coaching.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Wade2Bease said:


> Hate to keep harping on it but JO has killed us. You cant miss as many open and even point blank shots as he's missed and not have it come back to bite you on the ***.
> 
> He has been god awful since coming back from this last injury.


I don't mind your harping, it's the effing truth


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

For all of Spo's apparently awesome gameplanning, he sure has his head up his *** when it comes to having backup offensive sets in case your primary pick and roll offense isnt going.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

How can you not change it up to get a bucket after atleast 4 minutes? You can see Jo is choking on everything out there...wtf!?


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm so sick of the "I wear no pants" ****, those guys are old, ugly, and wear dirty grandpa panties


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> Why did Spo trust him for as long as he did? The guy was drowning. At least give him a breather and save him from himself. Leaving him out there to lead that second unit probably ruined him for the rest of this series and dug us into this ridiculous hole.
> 
> We were still leading with 7 minutes to go in the quarter and that's the timepoint when you should normally go back to your starters. It's bull**** like that and bull**** like letting Wade shoot the technical free throw that costs you wins. Don't try and tell me that's not bad coaching.


Yup, we were +1 with Wade on the bench at that point. That's when you have to say thank you to the bench and put Wade back in. Like I said earlier, no reason for him not to be playing 43+ minutes in this and every other game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

The reason we rested him was so he could play 40+.

Also - do the stat keepers hate Beas too? His 3 just became a 2, and there's a photo on ESPN of him blocking a shot - yet he doesnt have one credited? This happened a few times in game 1 also.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

If you look at all the matchups on the floor, there are only two we dominate (or should dominate) and that is Wade on Allen and Beasley on Davis. If you run the pick and roll with Wade/Beasley they will always have a weaker guy on them no matter what. JO is stifled by Perkins, Q is a spot up shooter, and Arroyo will never be able to do anything against Rondo. The best option strategically is to exploit the hell out of those Wade/Beasley matchups. Get those guys space and let them do what they do because that is the only efficient offense we will be able to get against their starters.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

MB30 said:


> The reason we rested him was so he could play 40+.
> 
> Also - do the stat keepers hate Beas too? His 3 just became a 2, and there's a photo on ESPN of him blocking a shot - yet he doesnt have one credited? This happened a few times in game 1 also.


you are not watching the game?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MB30 said:


> The reason we rested him was so he could play 40+.


You talking about Wade? 

It was around the 8 minute mark. 4 minutes of rest is enough.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I freaking hate Glen Davis. I remember through his junior year he sucked against Arkansas because Charles Thomas actually elbowed him in the jaw and then used to rough him up. Since then that fat **** has done nothing but bang around and no one has grown the cajones to take him down.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Im at work - can't till lunch break in half an hour...


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

First play - good

keep it up - please


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice move Mike


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

that's exactly what we wanna see Bease


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Holy ****, Miami. Go to Beasley first possession and look what happens? Coaches and players, take notice.

I like JO but he is getting owned by Perkins. Too big and physical.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Jesus, he ran right under O'Neal and gets the call


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hope we get these calls in Miami


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Smithian said:


> I like JO but he is getting owned by Perkins. Too big and physical.


Exactly. If he is our 2nd option, we lose the series. Coaching staff MUST realize this and use Beasley. Trust him for once please.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike hits again.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Leave Beasley in, LEAVE HIM IN


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I can't watch this. We're playing like wussies. Someone knock someone's *** out.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Spo once again saving Beasley's fouls for absolutely no reason.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

PoetLaureate said:


> Leave Beasley in, LEAVE HIM IN


No way, these refs will foul him out first opportunity if he gets another foul.

And JO is getting owned... Atleast put in Joel for shot blocking. JO is getting owned.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Why doesn't Wade split the D? He is playing too relaxed and not attacking at all


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Get JO out for the love of god


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

JO is so bad I wanna cry


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

This is one of those games like early in the season that made me want to puke. Everybody is walking, not even giving a ****ING ****


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Spo get a technical omg how can you let the refs not know about a 16-4 foul discrepancy. 40-15 FOR THE SERIES


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I refuse to believe Kendrick Perkins and Big Baby have not fouled anyone this entire game. You have got to be kidding me.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why isnt Wade attacking?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

We're down 19...

Guys, I'm starting to think my whole chest pounding, "it'll be our series" thoughts after game one were false.

We're giving up. We're getting completely out physicaled. Haslem is getting smashed on offense, JO is getting smashed on both ends, Beasley is fouling, Arroyo looks scared, and Wade is pretty much in "how much time is left before we get to go back to the hotel?" mode.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Who is playing the worst? Jo, Q, Mario, or Dorell/


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Q-Rich has dribble drove 10 times all year and this series he thinks he is Caron Buter.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Mario Chalmers you have got to be kidding me with some of these passes.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Jesus Christ, we'e getting mauled.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Smithian said:


> We're down 19...
> 
> Guys, I'm starting to think my whole chest pounding, "it'll be our series" thoughts after game one were false.
> 
> We're giving up. We're getting completely out physicaled. Haslem is getting smashed on offense, JO is getting smashed on both ends, Beasley is fouling, Arroyo looks scared, and Wade is pretty much in "how much time is left before we get to go back to the hotel?" mode.


I wont give up until we lose at home.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

JO stop shooting, you *******


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JO misses again and Ray Allen hits a 3...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Spo continues to look like he has no idea whats going on


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

myst said:


> Who is playing the worst? Jo, Q, Mario, or Dorell/


definitely JO


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

What lineup do we need out there? 

Wade/Cook/Dorell/Beasley/Joel


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We're getting punked


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Taking out Beasley was so ****ing dumb. You could tell he was into the game and Spo takes out the only favorable matchup for this team except Wade (who is nowhere to be found today). If Beasley fouls out you get to use your favorite player Haslem anyway. sigh


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I give up...

I want Pat Riley to cut one of these lazy *****es before they get on the plane tonight. Get their attention.

What can Spoesltra do when the whole team acts like they want to be somewhere else and the refs are killing you? It's not our schemes. We're missing open shots and not hustling on defense...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

myst said:


> What lineup do we need out there?
> 
> Wade/Cook/Dorell/Beasley/Joel


I dont know what we're waiting for with putting Wader at PG. Why have him continually chasing Ray Allen on D? Its not like Arroyo or Mario are doing anything on offense.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

HOW THE **** IS THAT CHALMERS'S FAULT?

**** that.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I cant believe this game...wow...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Soak it all in guys, you deserve it.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

It's time for Spoelstra to get thrown out. We're getting raped up the *** right now byt hese refs.

Perkins and Glen Davis are guys paid and coach to bang and use their fouls. They have 0 between them.

I know Spoelstra's thought process is you can't do anything to change it, but you have to get attention to this problem. Someone at the league has to realize how pathetic this is...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow...


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wade is getting owned. Sit down since it's obvious all game you dont care.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

And Wade's little ***** *** better not complain post-game about his teammates. He hasn't done anything to help the situation. I don't remember the last shot he took.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Spoelstra is WAY too calm out there. What the **** dude.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Another 6 minute drought until Jorel's free throw. THis is inexcusable.

My most embrassing Heat fan moment right now.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Awesome 3, Wade... You coward.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

If somebody doens't knock Allen down on his next shot I'm giving up


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

This is so embarrassing.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm going to eat some crow. This has been the worst game I have ever seen Udonis Haslem play.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Its hilarious how bad Perkins and Baby are eating us up inside.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Jones, WTF!!!!!


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

I want Beasley in until he fouls out!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I can't stand looking at Spo right now. He isn't getting in anyone's face, he isn't screaming at the refs, its absurd. Riley would have been thrown out in the 2nd quarter.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JJ to the rescue?

You're kidding me Spoelstra


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

James Jones is the worst player I have ever seen, and he's not hustling


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade getting selfish. Why the **** has it taken him 1 1/2 games to realize that this is what we need?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh look, we have Dwyane Allen out there....


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

PoetLaureate said:


> Its hilarious how bad Perkins and Baby are eating us up inside.


I'm going to break out a quote the great UNLV star Larry Johnson told Nolan Richardson after he and that great UNLV team beat us up down low in a #1/#2 matchup in 1991; "Coach, you'd better get yourself some men." Nolan went out and got Corliss Williamson and two 5 star 7 footers to go along with him.

Glen Davis and Kendrick Perkins are telling that right now to Spoelstra and Riley with their play. Who are we going to get?


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Have I mentioned how much I hate Jones? I never liked him and I wanted to puke every time you guys praised him for anything ever


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We havent praised Jones much to be honest...


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks for showing up, Wade.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice to see DWade woke the **** up 2 quarters too late


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

QRich and Haslem are -30 and -25 tonight respectively...wow...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This would be a good time to run literally nothing but Wade/Beasley pick and rolls and get some work in against a real defense. Of course I'm sure we will see more of James Jones "driving" to the hoop.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD looked pissed in the huddle. He was letting everyone have it.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dorell is a deer in the headlights right now. Atleast he's lowering his FA value.

DWade/Beas - noone else ****ing shoot...jesus...


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Why the **** did Wade wait so long to become aggressive? I dont understand it


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh, and DWade is the only player in double figures. Embarassing.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

We have to make this respectable at least. Can't go out on a 30 point blowout.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, why the **** did Boston call a timeout? Almost rubbing it in at this point.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh, cause you really needed that timeout Boston. Only up 25...


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

call me nuts but I think we can still win this game if Wade and Beasley go nuts now, because the Celtics have no intensity anymore


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Their coaching staff is just running circles around ours.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JJ...wow


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Shaoxia said:


> call me nuts but I think we can still win this game if Wade and Beasley go nuts now, because the Celtics have no intensity anymore


It's happened before, but we dont have players who can sustain 12 straight minutes of frenetic, intelligent play.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> We have to make this respectable at least. Can't go out on a 30 point blowout.


Its at 26 and that's with Wade going off in that 3rd.

Time to watch the comedy that is our offense now that Wade most likely gets a rest.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wade cannot rest here. This isn't the regular season where you sometimes concede games. This is the playoffs.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Wade us going to score 20 and Beasley 10 in the 4th


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beasley still not in the game, lol


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What's been worse tonight? Our offense or Defense? Or does coaching trump it all?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Typical


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Jones missed his wide open 3, get him out


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

get Jones our right now!!! I ****ing can't stand his ugly face


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

The free throw disparity is huge


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade is on fire from 3.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Well, atleast Wade's stroking treys


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade2Bease said:


> What's been worse tonight? Our offense or Defense? Or does coaching trump it all?


Clearly the offense. The Celtics are shooting 9-12 from 3 and I have a feeling we would have lost this anyway with Allen being so hot. The offense is just inexcusable though. We scored 26 in the 3rd because Wade started chucking up a bunch of 3s that happened to go in, there was no actual strategy to the points.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Rondo looks like an idiot with that upside down headband


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Boston is now 10-13 from 3.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

This will go down with the ring ceremony against the Bulls as worst Heat moment ever.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

What a joke, and an embarrassment.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

11-14 from 3...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Our offense, defense and coaching have been abysmal tonight. 

Pretty much the worst game ever.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

**** u tnt


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I'd also like to mention the fouls are 25 to 9. Yup.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

myst said:


> **** u tnt


What did they do?

edit- why are they not showing the game?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cut to the Phx Pdx game...


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wade2Bease said:


> What did they do?
> 
> edit- why are they not showing the game?


Because it's a blowout. I forgot it was on sunsports so I just transferred over. Screw TNT


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

**** all these players not even trying.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Haslem sucks!!! Beasley is better, period


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Shaoxia said:


> Haslem sucks!!! Beasley is better, period


Beasley is a loser and he has no heart. If you put Haslem's heart with Beasley's skill set you have a superstar, sadly you can't do that. And they both remain mediocre. But I'll take the guy with heart 10/10.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

As Daequan plays as much as Patrick Beverley now, I will retire this name as soon as the season is over.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

myst said:


> **** u tnt


Why would you want to watch us lose by 30. I turned that **** off mid way through the 3rd. You masochist.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Heated said:


> Beasley is a loser and he has no heart. If you put Haslem's heart with Beasley's skill set you have a superstar, sadly you can't do that. And they both remain mediocre. But I'll take the guy with heart 10/10.


Has nothing to do with heart. He just sucks. He leaps without even looking at the rim when an extra dribble would have set him up perfectly for a layup. He simply sucks.

Haslem is nothing special. He isn't a starter in this league. Period. And it's some kind of goddamn chinese riddle for a player to be "not talked about" when all people do is talk about how he isn't talked about. He played like garbage last year against Atlanta as well. His stats always dip during the playoffs.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Heated said:


> Beasley is a loser and he has no heart. If you put Haslem's heart with Beasley's skill set you have a superstar, sadly you can't do that. And they both remain mediocre. But I'll take the guy with heart 10/10.


We'll see how you feel about this when Beasley develops into a more aggressive player. He started the 2nd half of well but got benched immediately.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I still don't think this series is over by a longshot. We can play them close but tonight was just one of those disasters. A trouncing like this is going to finally get our coaches to wake up (I hope) and focus on the offense a bit more because it has been some of the worst I have ever seen in these past 2 games. That, plus being at home, plus hopefully some home calls finally going our way and we will be right back in this ****


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

This is hopefully like the Finals series against Dallas


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This coaching staff had 2 days to figure out how to attack this D and we've looked even worse tonight, then we did in game 1.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

God, I hope Beverley learned something playing for Olympiacos. We need a PG desperately. Mike James would have been such a big pickup.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Like I said, this isn't over until we lose a game at home


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Not just that, we had JO talking about how he was gonna be much more aggressive and not make those same mistakes...and there he is, getting *****ed by Perk and choking on open looks.

Everyone is at fault right now. Vets should know better and young guys need to learn faster. This is the playoffs...suck it up and play ball, losers.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

And bring DQ out of the freezer, rather than JJ...honestly, JJ sucks balls. 

This coaching staff has a ton of explaining to do.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> God, I hope Beverley learned something playing for Olympiacos. We need a PG desperately. Mike James would have been such a big pickup.


Or go after Felton with the extra cap space we have instead of signing a Dorell and/or UD.

Then again, it seems like in our system, PG and SF are useless.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Shaoxia said:


> We'll see how you feel about this when Beasley develops into a more aggressive player. He started the 2nd half of well but got benched immediately.


Keep dreaming dude. He's so monotonous with his play too. He does the same damn move every time.

Not only that, but his competitive fire seems non-existent. This guy's body language is the same if its we're up by ten, tied, or down by 30.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

JO sucked last year against Atlanta too. Any GM that gives him a big contract is an idiot. WTF is the point of paying a player if he can't help you when you go up against one of the top 16 teams in the league during the playoffs? JO and Haslem can overachieve all season long but when the rotations tighten and the men come to play for every single possession then they wilt.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JO is losing millions with each passing game.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Not over yet, but damn that was ugly. I almost broke my tv.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

There has been no bigger disgrace this series than JO that's for sure.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I've seen only one constant from Beasley and its that he will play hard if given some trust and a defined role. I almost wish he was back on the bench leading our 2nd unit again. This back and forth faux starter nonsense has probably hurt him more than helped.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bease said:


> JO is losing millions with each passing game.


Dorell also. He will be lucky to get anything more than what Sefalosha got.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

myst said:


> Like I said, this isn't over until we lose a game at home



In case anyone forgot, Boston is one of the best road teams in the NBA.
:whiteflag:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Heated said:


> There has been no bigger disgrace this series than JO that's for sure.


I still can't believe the play where he lost Shelden Williams. TWICE! How does that happen even once? Let alone twice on the same possession.

But Spoelstra drowned him. JO must have been screaming for a sub inside his head and Spo just hung him. It was painful to watch. Spo is trying to treat this like it's no different than the regular season and it shows in the outcomes. Hopefully he is "growing" but I'm sick of playing host to this child's formative process.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

You guys do realise he averaged just under 30mpg for the season right? Tell me what he should average in 30 minutes per game? 10 and 8 like Udonis? You want UD to be his ceiling?

You want 18 and 8 from Mike, give him 35 minutes a game. That's what he averaged in the games he received over 30 minutes in. We've got to be the only team in the league that would do this.

People say Mike is inconsistent. Maybe so, but when you receive inconsistent playing time and have an inconsistent role in the offense and on this team, what do you expect?


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

DQ for 3 said:


> In case anyone forgot, Boston is one of the best road teams in the NBA.
> :whiteflag:


So were we...

It's the playoffs, you see what the bright lights does to players like Beasley, Dorell...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why single out Beas and Dorell? Add Arroyo, JO and Udonis in there as well. Q played well game 1, nowhere tonight.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Anyone hear the mic pick up Spo asking Rothstein "you got any ideas?"


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> Anyone hear the mic pick up Spo asking Rothstein "you got any ideas?"


Wow, you serious? I hope he was being facetious 

If not, well it just got more embarrassing.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

MB30 said:


> Why single out Beas and Dorell? Add Arroyo, JO and Udonis in there as well. Q played well game 1, nowhere tonight.


That's what the "..." was for


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade2Bease said:


> Wow, you serious? I hope he was being facetious
> 
> If not, well it just got more embarrassing.


I saw a bunch of people on realgm making fun of it, I had the game on mute so I didn't hear it.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Of course, Erik Spoelstra is first ever coach to ask his assistant that...

It was embarrassing, but don't make it out to be more than it is. If you think Pat Riley never said those words to Stan Van Gundy or Ron Rothstein or even Erik Spoelstra, you're crazy.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

The question itself doesn't bother me as much as the fact that it was Ron Rothstein. Better assistants please.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> Anyone hear the mic pick up Spo asking Rothstein "you got any ideas?"


Lmfao.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Man, Davis is pissing me off with his Ticket Stub bull****. Hopefully we shut his *** up the rest of this god damn series.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I said it earlier, but to quote Larry Johnson, "we'd better get ourselves some men" this offseason. Udonis Haslem is tough, but he can't be our one big man who is _willing_ to try to bang with big, no talent brutes like Perkins and Davis. Life isn't fair when you're small. This seires isn't over, but we have shown some problems.

I think Arroyo will be fine, we had much bigger problems. Dorell is getting his first playoff experience on the court, so now we can keep him for much cheaper. JO is losing tons of money playing like a wuss this series. We'd rescuse him but Jamaal is sadly just old and Joel is too small and isn't a good enough man to man defender to try to shut down Perkins or Davis with no help. Beasley has soul searching to do. Q-Rich is Q-Rich. In the playoffs the aggressor will get the calls(like we did in the 2006 Finals).

It's not time to give up until we lose at home, we gotta keep fighting. This just shows, like I've been screaming for in the draft thread, we need to start bringing in some physical players of our own. Big teams like the Celtics will just overwhelm you. I wish we had a burly, physical forward like Mbah Moute, Jared Dudley, or Posey to throw out there right now. I want Stanley Robinson so bad right now. We need atleast one big bruiser at center. Jermaine O'Neal would be doing better right now if we had someone to throw at Perkins every once in a while but we had no one else but Haslem who is getting called for a foul every time he looks at someone this series but is getting maimed at the other end with no help from the refs.

We gotta find out what we want to do on offense. We can't score in transition but right now we're simply not able (or big enough) to grind it out against these guy with Haslem and JO missing everything down low and Beasley obviously not in our plans. Defensively we'll big sitting pretty if our offense is scoring.

Wade has gotta come out and play. He failed us tonight until it was way too late to matter.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Smithian said:


> Wade has gotta come out and play. He failed us tonight until it was way too late to matter.


to wade's defense, ray allen was moving extremely well last night, and rondo was he usual fast self, so it would take a lot of effort just to chase them around. on offense the heat were just making too many turnovers before wade even put up a shot attempt.


----------

